# Moving to Spain



## tupouaustralia (Jan 27, 2009)

My mother and five of her friends are looking at moving to Spain for a six month (non working) holiday. I am trying to gather information for them about what visa's if any are required and any other helpfull information on moving to Spain.

Thanks


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My advice would be to go STRAIGHT to the Spanish consulate/embassy nearest to them.

I'M guessing we're talking about non-EU folk. And they're subject to more controls.

My MAIN advice right now would be to keep an eye on prices - The Euro is strong right now.


----------

